# Projector calibration



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

I just purchased a Vidikron projector model 85. Although it is "used" I am the first end user. This was manufactured in 2007, and was a demo unit at custom audio-video retailer. The projector is fully functional and has excellent image quality. I think it is accurate in color reproduction also. However, I think there is a hint of video judder (?jitter) while playing 24 fps movies. After resetting it to factory level, I have been able to improve this but I am not sure if it can not be further improved. I have investigated this further with Vidikron support, and have learned that I should have EDID update done that will provide support for 24 fps. Also, there is a new firmware out that I should update. 

My question here is - is there any calibrator available in or near my location (Tallahassee, FL) that is willing to "calibrate" the projector -(just in case if needed) AND provide firmware and EDID updates? If any of you can, please PM me for your charges for this service. If there is any other way to do this (DIY), feel free to let me know - I feel comfortable with computers and electronics, but just do not have access to the required software and files. 

Thank you. 

Doc.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a list of THX Certified Video Calibrators. :T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Speak to lcaillo as I know he does work in that area, I've calibrated a few vidikron units and they have always been great units so I'm sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

nholmes1 said:


> Speak to lcaillo as I know he does work in that area, I've calibrated a few vidikron units and they have always been great units so I'm sure you will be happy with it.


I didn't even think of Leonard! Now I'm probably on the bad list.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I expect to see a post in the moderator absence thread for that lapse, mech...

Yes, I do cover the Tallahassee area. Send me a PM or email Doc. My schedule may be tight for the next few weeks as my wife is out of town but we can get it done.


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Yes, I do cover the Tallahassee area. Send me a PM or email Doc. My schedule may be tight for the next few weeks as my wife is out of town but we can get it done.


Thank you. I am in no hurry as the projector works fine and I like the picture. However, I am not sure if calibration has remained intact after about 700 hours on the lamp. Also, I see a bit video judder with 24 fps movies and according to Planar (Owner of Runco and Vidikron) support, there is an EDID update that will fix this issue, so I am very much interested in this and any firmware update needed.

I sent a PM to you. Hope to hear soon. 

-Doc.


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. Now it has been updated and 24 fps is smooth as 60fps. I had to get it done at Planar Authorized Service Center as they would not provide the firmware update and method for update to anyone else. Calibration was already fine and now verified. 

Doc.


----------

